# Lots of Pics of Our Herd



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's some pics of our herd taken last week. . . . not all of our goats are in these pics because they are spread out on the pasture. 










Mystic Acres Princess Di - "Cessy"









Lancelot (no longer w/ us because he's a pain.  )









Mother and Daughter: Sugar Pine RHB Sunset Splash & Sugar Pine M Sunset Eve - "Cordelia"









Blue Delais (front) very pregnant Sassafras w/ Honey, Fuggie (pygmy doe), Sunset, and Cordelia bringing up the rear 









Claribelle - yes, I know she's fat! 









Claribelle, Lyla, and Leona

















Oh, and here are Honey's babies, Carrie and Indi


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Those are fine looking goats! Congrats, thanks for the pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

enjoyed the pics ,cute goats.................. :greengrin:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww very cute


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful goats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww...very cute! They look so happy in all the green grass. What a good looking herd!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We do love them a lot!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I love Leona she is my all time favourite


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! I love her too! She's soooo sweet and friendly, almost too friendly. If that's possible. . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what beautiful girls you have! 

If Cessy needs a home - you can send her this way!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would sell her except she's my cousin's goat. She's so WILD - it's crazy! Oh, by the way - Sarai's baby girl, Delais (chammy), the one leading the way in one of the pics, she has had an epiphany (sp?) She's as friendly as can be now!! This little girl was very wild, jumpy, and crazy but now is so friendly! Almost as bad as Leona. . . . I have no idea why she got so friendly, haven't been working w/ her a whole lot. Anywho, that's cool! One wild goat down, about 5 more to go! :roll: :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! I have been so lazy with the last few kiddings on "socializing" them. With working full time, my bachelors program full time, and the ranch - oh and fighting a cold and getting the colt ready to leave I have been aweful about it.

But 3 kids leave next weekend, deposits on 3 more, and 1 that the lady is going to come see before she commits, but is pretty sure she wants him. So if so - all kids are sold and will be gone within 5 weeks - woo hoo!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats on the sales! That always feels good!  Honey's boy is leaving on Monday and her girl next week. . . .


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Pretty lil heard!

Congrats on your sales too!


----------

